# Knot for flourocarbon



## adam_smith_nap (Oct 30, 2011)

What is your favorite knot to tie a jig when using flourocarbon


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

I just use a regular fishermans knot. Works great for me. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## cmalinowski (Aug 25, 2007)

Trilene Knot has worked great for me..


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I use the Palomar Knot on all type lines other than metallic lines.


----------



## Fish Scalper (Oct 31, 2009)

My favorite involves balling it up and tossing in it the garbage! Mono still rules!


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Shortdrift said:


> I use the Palomar Knot on all type lines other than metallis lines.


What he said.

I'll add... Palomar is 1st and best. Trilene knot comes in 2nd and is second best.


----------



## gold_top (May 6, 2011)

the palomar is great...its strong and easy to tie


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

A palomar. However, I will add that tying a palomar on FC needs to be done very slowly, accurately and it needs a lot of spit. A palomar that is tied wrong can fail pretty easily on FC. While it is denser and more sensitive, FC does not have high knot strength compared to nylon mono or braid.

http://www.tackletour.com/reviewfluorocarbon2pg4.html


----------



## Jrmybsmth (Jan 17, 2012)

Palomer or cinch for me


Semper Fi !


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Double trilene knot for EVERYTHING

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

Yep improved Trilene knot for everything. I never have a failure at the knot.


----------



## staffman (Mar 18, 2011)

I like the San Diego jam knot see it at www.netknots.com it is super easy and super tough.


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

One more vote for the improved trilene knot with floro.

I use the palomar on everything else. Like Tokugawa said, you don't get it perfect with floro and your in for a heartache.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

i guess im just old school and stuck in the past. but i,ve used the improved clinch knot for many years, and have found no reason to change to anything elce. i even use it for braid and have had good luck with it. i do add a few extra twists in the braid.
sherman


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I have a lot of trouble drawing down the Improved Trilene Knot. May it is just my age.


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

I started using the San Diego knot for my flouro applications...so far it is my favorite and very stout.

Shaw likes it as well...


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

sherman51 said:


> i guess im just old school and stuck in the past. but i,ve used the improved clinch knot for many years, and have found no reason to change to anything elce. i even use it for braid and have had good luck with it. i do add a few extra twists in the braid.
> sherman


had more problems with that knot then every other knot in existence combined. i stopped using it when i was a teenager after i realized that EVERY time my line broke, whether it was a fish(rarely) or a snag (often) it broke at the knot. with braid, it wouldnt break, it would just pull through because braid does not clinch down on itself because it does not stretch.


with floro, the knot shaw shows you in the vid is awesome for all sizes of floro however, the polymer knot is fine for lighter line. if you like using the polymer knot, you have to be careful when using bigger line, you just have to watch how it forms when your are cinching down the knot. sometimes it gets a tiny kink in it which weakens it. 

the BIGGEST thing with floro is to lubricate the knot. it heats up extremely fast with even a small amount of friction. if you have ever set a hook while holding floro you know what im talking about, you will get a cauterized paper cut and im not exxagerating. the san diego knot and the polymar knot are both great but lubrication is the key... floro that has gotten hot due to a knot has also been weekend.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

I've used the Trilene knot for years with mono, they are an excellent match together! 

I'll be using Floro for the first time this year, what exactly is the improved or double Trilene knot ???


Sent from . . . off and over there.


----------



## AbuGarciaFan (Jun 21, 2010)

i use palomar knot for all types of line. Its a great knot that doesnt fail me often


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

lordofthepunks said:


> had more problems with that knot then every other knot in existence combined. i stopped using it when i was a teenager after i realized that EVERY time my line broke, whether it was a fish(rarely) or a snag (often) it broke at the knot. with braid, it wouldnt break, it would just pull through because braid does not clinch down on itself because it does not stretch.
> 
> 
> with floro, the knot shaw shows you in the vid is awesome for all sizes of floro however, the polymer knot is fine for lighter line. if you like using the polymer knot, you have to be careful when using bigger line, you just have to watch how it forms when your are cinching down the knot. sometimes it gets a tiny kink in it which weakens it.
> ...


hey lordofthepunks
i was truely sorry to hear you had so much trouble with this knot. when i first started using this knot i just used the clinch knot. then while salmon fishing at manistee mi i had to many knots slip through. then i learned the improved knot. i have caught a ton of those big fall run kings and never had a problem with them braking or slipping.

when i first started useing the knot on braided line i had the same problem with big fish, the line would just slip through its self. but i seen a couple of adds that said put a few more twists in the line before putting the tag end through the loop. so now i twist it about 8 or 10 times with the braid. i have caught alot of big kings at manistee, and some pretty good black and red drum down in fl and never seem to have any problems.

another thing i like to do when using small braid, i like to tie a small knot in the tag end up as close to the knot as possable, just to be safe. then if it did slip it would stop at the knot. but i do know how to tie this knot and i just dont know how to tie any of those other knots talked about,LOL. you have a great season this year.
sherman


----------



## 3way (Feb 26, 2012)

palomar, but wet it before u tighten it down. i have my gf spit on it. she's really cute. i don't know if that helps or knot....


----------



## Flipp (Apr 5, 2004)

Has anybody tried that knot that shaw tied? Just wondering i just tied it looks pretty good . Looking for a knot for flippin need a strong knot


----------

